
Why HTTPS Matters for Busy Folks – and Is More Than You Think - dc352
https://keychest.net/stories/why-https-matters-for-busy-folks
======
aabbcc1241
13 staff having the power over 60% of the sites? How can we do better to
decentralized the power/trust?

